# Orchid Bark - have lost plot with this!!!



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

...Despite Shiori's help by PM I've pretty much lost the plot with Orchid Bark. I CANNOT find anything in my area by that name - apart from some Orchdid Repotting Material, made from graded bark and coconut fibre, and it turned out the graded bark was pine (which I don't think I can use). 
:bash:

I've been round garden centres, Homebase and B&Q and NONE of their bark chippings contains any details on the packing as to what actual bark they're made from, so I guess it could be anything. As I have a BRB I'm looking for something that's good for humidity but that won't go manky LOL. I can get ReptiBark but am not overkeen on paying over £20 for a bag which will only cover half my viv, if there are cheaper alternatives..... 

Can anyone help me or tell me exactly what I should be looking for? 

Thanks all 
x


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

well i was positive they sold this in my local rep shop (i dont use bark i use eco earth) and having a quick search around it would appear its either made from pine or is cocnut bark! lol

sorry i cant be of any help! 

what reptile is it for?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

"Rainforest Substrate" by EuroRep is orchid bark, you can get it in 25kg sacks, 5 litre bags and 10 litre bags and comes in fine and coarse.
You should be able to get that through your local reptile shop.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

confusing but orchid bark is made from pine but i believe it is cured to make it safe. Please don't get from garden centre unless you want mites etc


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Doodles said:


> confusing but orchid bark is made from pine but i believe it is cured to make it safe. Please don't get from garden centre unless you want mites etc


I've been advised that it needs to be sterilised before going into viv so hopefully that would stop the mites.....

But I'm still being really thick about exactly what I can and cannot use, obviously I don't want to put anything in there that's harmful to the snake.



> what reptile is it for?


Scotty, it's BRB.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Orchdid bark is only called Orchdid bark because it is used to grow Orchdids...it holds moisture well especially when mixed with soil and therefore makes optimum growing substrate for Orchids....(I only know this cos of my mum :blush

Anyway it is safe for BRBs, although when we kept BRBs we mixed it with ecoearth......snd we still do use a mix of Orchdid bark and Ecoearth for our Big Boas and ATBs.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Orchdid bark is only called Orchdid bark because it is used to grow Orchdids...it holds moisture well especially when mixed with soil and therefore makes optimum growing substrate for Orchids....(I only know this cos of my mum :blush
> 
> Anyway it is safe for BRBs, although when we kept BRBs we mixed it with ecoearth......snd we still do use a mix of Orchdid bark and Ecoearth for our Big Boas and ATBs.


 
So the "orchid repotting medium" I found in my local garden centre, even though it is made from *graded PINE bark* and coconut fibre, would be OK providing I bake/freeze/microwave it first to get rid of nasties?

Cheers 
xx


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

As far as I know, the Eurorep substrate has been treated to remove any parasites bacteria etc.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

some people have odd ideas.

How on earth wouold you get snake mites from a bag of substrate from a garden center? Or a SEALED bag from a pet shop?

People like to blame substrate for mites in their collection..

but sorry folks, it's complete bull-poo

it is possible but only if you buy unsealed stuff from petshops with mites. sealed non porus bag = no snake mites. Buying something from another shop = no chance at all!


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Mason said:


> some people have odd ideas.
> 
> How on earth wouold you get snake mites from a bag of substrate from a garden center? Or a SEALED bag from a pet shop?
> 
> ...


 Well that's always been my belief. In another thread on this topic, it was suggested that mites may have laid their eggs on the bark in it's natural state, then the eggs hatch out on the substrate.


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't buy orchid bark from garden center, get reptile safe stuff, should be able to get it at your local rep shop, or ask them to look into for you. It's Kiln dried (or should be), which renders it safe for reptiles. I don't think that the garden center stuff is.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Not all mites are snake mites, you get little mites that live on decaying stuff and don't cause any harm to animal life and are beneficial in most environments.
My substrate is B&Q peat based compost, covered with micro waved beach leaves. I've used this system for years without any probs.
cheers arthur


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Spen said:


> I wouldn't buy orchid bark from garden center, get reptile safe stuff, should be able to get it at your local rep shop, or ask them to look into for you. It's Kiln dried (or should be), which renders it safe for reptiles. I don't think that the garden center stuff is.


:lol2: The whole point of the garden centre search is that the nearest shop to me which stocks any reptiles products is Watermarque (several forum members will roll their eyes at this point) and they sell ReptiBark for £20+ a bag - and it will only cover about half to 3/4 of the NEW viv I'm setting up. So £40+ to cover the viv, add in that it will need to be changed on a regular basis due to humidity and you have uber-expensive!!!

Therefore I'm looking for a more cost-effective and safe solution - but I really don't want to use newspaper as I personally think it looks horrible. And also whatever substrate I go with needs to be good for humidity as it's for a BRB. 



> Not all mites are snake mites, you get little mites that live on decaying stuff and don't cause any harm to animal life and are beneficial in most environments.
> My substrate is B&Q peat based compost, covered with micro waved beach leaves. I've used this system for years without any probs.
> cheers arthur


Arthur, what do you keep? And is the peat based compost good for humidity..... and do you just find the beech leaves in your local area or do you have to buy them? 

thanks all x


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Well that price is ridiculous. Don't blame you. Perhaps find a cheaper source!? Check the net.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i use simple leaves (maple and oak mostly) from my yard for brbs... nothing fancy. they love it.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

i buy orchid bark from my local rep shop mate a large bag is only £3 and i mix that with a bag of eco earth mate also £3 and tha will do my vivs twice over so it should do yours once give jurrasic arc a ring ask for snowy hes a sound bloke he will probly post for ya so would probly cost you £10 quid all in i now that still works out dear for ya but still half price hope that helps


----------

